# Famous/Celebrated English Classical Era Composers



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

My favorite Era is still the Classical Era. I just love that Galante style. Anyways, I've started getting into works like Oratorios, and I'm really enjoying it. In fact, even though I've always known of it, I've just now recently found Haydn's The Creation to be one of my favorite pieces. However, I'd love to listen to a work like that which is in English. I'm not expecting anything as good as Haydn, but something at least semi-similar would be nice. There are several well-known Baroque and Romantic Composers from England, but you don't hear too much about the Classical Era (or at least I don't). Anyways, I'd appreciate any help and thanks in advance.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

As a curiosity, you might want to check out William Herschel, although he was German-born. And of course, he is nowadays far more well known as astronomer. But his music is not half bad for a guy who spent much of his time grinding lenses.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The one British composer of the classical era whose music _everyone_ knows is John Stafford Smith. 

Thomas Linley the younger was born in 1756 and died young, so he's inevitably known as "the English Mozart". Hyperion Records has produced several recordings of his works.

I don't know of any large-scale works like Haydn's _Creation_, though.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Names of English composers from the Classical era that occur to me are Thomas Arne, William Boyce, Charles Avison, Muzio Clementi (an Italian who settled in London). They cover the early, mid and late classical period. Clementi extends into the post-Classic/earlyRomantic era.

Charles Avison wrote an oratorio "Ruth" but it's obscure.

William Boyce wrote a number of songs, anthems etc for various stage works. 

I don't think that Muzio Clementi wrote any oratorios or other types of choral works. He was mainly famous for his piano works and some orchestral pieces.

Thomas Arne wrote a number of stage works including Alfred ('Rule Britannia!'), Artaxerxes, Rosamund, Comus.

Although it's Baroque, you might try Purcell who wrote a great deal of opera and other types of theatre/stage works.


----------

